# Comet RIP



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

I was able to bury Comet today, and that is when his death really felt real. Until today I still thought I was going to see him in his cage or with Zorro, even though I knew I wouldn't. I buried him at my parents place and my 3 sisters and mom and dad and my boyfriend (Comet's daddy) were all there, not because they generally liked him (mainly my mom), but because they know he meant so much to me and he was a part of the family.
Now he is really at rest and that makes me so happy because just sitting in the freezer was killing me. Rest easy my sweet boy.









Blaze across the heavens my little Comet. <3


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Be happy, know you did your best for Comet and that he lived a fulfilling life with you.

You gave him a good burial, I wish to do the same for my rats when their time has come.

You were a caring owner for Comet, and still are, and that's all that matters


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Whenever you feel sad about Comet just remember you gave him all the love you could. I'm sure he lived a great life with you and Zorro.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sure comet had a very good life with you and Zorro. I'm sorry to hear about your comet. We all go through this at one time or another.


----------

